# Deba Sharpening



## maxim (Mar 20, 2011)

New video again :muahaha:

Oroshi Deba 210 mm Sharpening with Bester 500, Yaginoshima Asagi, Aoto, Nakayama

Enjoy :moonwalk:

A lot of new smilies nice 

[video=youtube;FtPUwvmMYSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtPUwvmMYSE[/video]


----------



## aaronsgibson (Mar 20, 2011)

Alright I'm officially envious of your stone collection. Another well done video.


----------



## dmccurtis (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been jealous of Maxim's stones for a long time now. I've got an unknown stone that looks and sounds a lot like that Yaginoshima. I'm not sure I've ever tried it after my aoto, I'll have to do so.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 20, 2011)

looks like your bester has rust looking discolorations on it just like mine. im assuming you perma-soak it??

does anyone know why it rusts like that. im sure it has to do with the metal but my aoto and suehiro dont get it while the bester 500 and beston 1200 get it.

great vid


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 20, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> looks like your bester has rust looking discolorations on it just like mine. im assuming you perma-soak it??
> 
> does anyone know why it rusts like that. im sure it has to do with the metal but my aoto and suehiro dont get it while the bester 500 and beston 1200 get it.
> 
> great vid




Those two stones are porous enough to take steel into the stone's surface and if left there the steel rusts.


----------



## monty (Mar 20, 2011)

This was a fun video. My 5 and 4 yr old sons also enjoyed watching it. They kept asking me - "Do you have that stone." I could only say yes once:smile1:

I'm asking this question out of sheer ignorance. I'm in no way challenging your technique. Rather, I'm wondering about my own.

Why did you spend nearly 5 mins on a 500x stone? 

I think this may be something lacking in my own sharpening because I notice on these types of vids folks spend a lot more time than I do on particular stones. What are you looking for in that long of a session with that stone?

On my 500 and 1000 I stay long enough to get a burr, which usually isn't that long. Then I move on. What am I missing?

Love your videos. Again, I hope this post came across as I intended. I am assuming that the correction is mine to make!


----------



## monty (Mar 20, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> looks like your bester has rust looking discolorations on it just like mine. im assuming you perma-soak it??
> 
> does anyone know why it rusts like that. im sure it has to do with the metal but my aoto and suehiro dont get it while the bester 500 and beston 1200 get it.
> 
> great vid



It happens to mine, too. I assume that the carbon I have removed rusts while still on the stone, or in the pores.


----------



## maxim (Mar 20, 2011)

I did not mention it in the video but knife was chipt that's why I spend more time on Bester, otherwise I just get burr then I move on to next stone


----------



## monty (Mar 20, 2011)

maxim said:


> I did not mention it in the video but knife was chipt that's why I spend more time on Bester, otherwise I just get burr then I move on to next stone


 
I was wondering about that. Makes perfect sense. Thanks again for the video and your response!


----------



## DrNaka (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice video Maxim-san.

It's very informative that you hone the backside with very flat and smooth, hard and fine Yaginoshima only to deburr.
It will keep the ura side bevel thin.

Just a question.
You mentioned in your video about "soft Nakayama" for the kasumi-finish.
From sound I think this nakayama is as hard as or nearly as hard to the so called "Iwasaki selected razor Nakayama" which are sold as semi hard or hard Nakayama by some sellers.
How is the hardness of your soft Nakayama compared to that "Iwasaki select" ?


----------



## maxim (Mar 21, 2011)

DrNaka said:


> Very nice video Maxim-san.
> 
> It's very informative that you hone the backside with very flat and smooth, hard and fine Yaginoshima only to deburr.
> It will keep the ura side bevel thin.
> ...


 
No this Nakayama is much softer that is way its perfect for kasumi finish  Lv 2 or 1,5


----------



## DrNaka (Mar 21, 2011)

maxim said:


> No this Nakayama is much softer that is way its perfect for kasumi finish  Lv 2 or 1,5


 
Thank you for reply.
I heard your video again with my tower PC with separate speaker and the sound was much more similar to my soft Hakka.


----------

